
Go 1.7rc4 Released - i_have_to_speak
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-nuts/8B2nAEz8UN0
======
yageek
The RC5 is out now: [https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/golang-
nuts/XaVT6fi1g3...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/golang-
nuts/XaVT6fi1g30/jNqLh3NrDgAJ)

